Ask HN: What's a favorite short story of yours? - prad9104
======
rzzzwilson
Asimov's "The Last Question".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Question](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Question)

[https://www.multivax.com/last_question.html](https://www.multivax.com/last_question.html)

Clarke's "The Nine Billion Names of God"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nine_Billion_Names_of_God](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nine_Billion_Names_of_God)

[https://urbigenous.net/library/nine_billion_names_of_god.htm...](https://urbigenous.net/library/nine_billion_names_of_god.html)

Dick's "We Can Remember It for You Wholesale"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Can_Remember_It_for_You_Who...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Can_Remember_It_for_You_Wholesale)

google the title and find a PDF on
[https://philosophy.as.uky.edu](https://philosophy.as.uky.edu)

And I'd better stop before I remember another.

------
yesenadam
Terry Bisson's _THEY 'RE MADE OUT OF MEAT_

[http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html](http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html)

(Well, as xkcd says, _someone_ will read this classic today for the first
time)

------
new_guy
The Egg:
[http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html](http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html)

Also Clarke's "The Nine Billion Names of God" from the answer below, not read
that in years, or any of Clarke's/Asimov's.

------
tjalfi
Everyone should read Saki’s The Open Window[0].

[0]
[https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/s/saki/beasts/chapter6.html](https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/s/saki/beasts/chapter6.html)

------
masonic
Frederick Forsythe's "The Shepherd".

Look for the podcast with Alan Maitland's reading on CBC.ca or YouTube. It's
become tradition for CBC to broadcast it every year on the last weekday before
Christmas.

------
DrScump
"The Marvelous Stamps from El Dorado" by Robert Arthur. I first read it in
maybe 7th grade, and I still remember.

------
oblomovshchina
Hemingway's A Clean, Well-Lighted Place

Pynchon's Entropy

